# Its not Taxidermy, but I don't know where else to put this.



## UPPreacher (Apr 26, 2013)

www.thunderstruckskullz.com















































I


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

UPPreacher said:


> www.thunderstruckskullz.com
> View attachment 811515
> 
> View attachment 811516
> ...


Very cool. Hydro-dipping. My taxidermist offers this service and has some really creative stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

To each his own. Curious how much for this service??

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks almost like it was done with a Lichtenberg machine rather than dipped. Pretty sweet.


----------

